# NFS Shift Nur ein Kern



## maxpower1984 (26. September 2009)

Hallo Ich hab mir Need for Speed Shift installiert und mir ist aufgefallen das bei Mir im Spiel nur Einer von 4 Kernen nutzt und dieser im Spiel mit 100% Läuft. 
Das Spiel Ruckelt auch in fst jeder grafikeinstellung. 

Meine Frage: wieso wird nur mit ein kern genutzt? und kann das ruckeln daher kommen?


----------



## maxpower1984 (27. September 2009)

juhu.


----------



## v3rtex (27. September 2009)

Also bei mir sieht das mit 3 GHz und einem i5-750 so aus. (Bild im Anhang)
System steht bei mir in der Signatur.

Hast du denn den Patch installiert?

Selbst im Stromsparmodus mit 1 GHz merke ich absolut nichts von Ruckeln oder sonstwas.


----------



## chiesie (27. September 2009)

ich kann dir morgen mitteilen wie nfs shift bei mir läuft werde es mir morgen nach der arbeit mal direkt kaufen und mal ausprobieren


----------



## .Mac (27. September 2009)

Geh mal wärend das Spiel läuft in den Taskmanager und suche den Prozess von NFS Shift.
Dann rechtsklick drauf und auf "Zugehörigkeit festlegen" (Unter Win7), könnte auch in Eigenschaften sein falls nicht vorhanden, weiß das nicht genau wie das mit XP aussehen tut.
Dort kannst du dann die Kerne freigeben für den Prozess.

Bei den Vorgängern hatte ich jedenfalls immer dieses Problem das der Prozess nur einen Kern auslastet.


----------



## moe (27. September 2009)

hast du das im kompatibilitätsmodus für win98 laufen? das kann nämlich nur einen kern ansprechen.


----------



## noname545 (27. September 2009)

jep bei mir ises genau so, hab nen Dualcore (2X2,8) mit ne HD 4670 die Zeitrennen sind sehr flüssig mit viele gegnern auch (max details) aber sobald ich normales rennen, starte ruckelt es wie sau. Habe immer 15-25 frames net grad viel,
Und wenn man dann im Taskmagaer auf 2 kerne umschaltet hängt das spiel, keine rückmeldung also ich weiss das mein system oder graka das spiel auf high spieln kann, ist kein Grafikkracher, die Umgebung ist ein witz fehlt an Detail. (MEINER MEINUNG NACH) aber an sich ein tolles spiel, Wagen innere einfach geil gemacht, und falls jemand sagt liegt an der olle alten HD 4670 NEIN.
Das komische ist egal welche einstellung es ruckelt, stürz auch nach jedem laden ab. NFS SHIT HAPPEN!

mfg noname


----------



## maxpower1984 (27. September 2009)

Danke erstmal für eure hilfe besonders an moe. 
ich trottel hatte es wirklich im kompatibilitätsmodus auf windows 98 gestellt habs jetzt wieder rausgenommen. Jetzt läufts super

Hier noch nen Screenshot von Riva Tuner


----------



## noname545 (27. September 2009)

schön das es bei dir funktioniert, bei mir isses immer noch eine diashow. Muss wohl auf den patch oder  hotfix warten, danke auch an moe hat geklappt allerdings stürzt es wieder ab
mfg


----------



## maxpower1984 (27. September 2009)

Bei mir kackt es nur im Quick race Modus ab im Karriere modus is es Stabil


----------

